# Cool Birthday Present



## Digitallad (Jun 14, 2015)

Ok I think the wife will forgive for posting this ( seeing that she will never browse around this treads by accident)  but this is what I got for by Birth Day 
Though I had to share it!!!



PS. the Hammer was made by my 4 year old daughter ..

Regards

Paul


----------



## coolidge (Jun 14, 2015)

That's 100% pure love from your family, the best birthday present ever happy birthday!!


----------



## bpratl (Jun 14, 2015)

What a great and thoughtful birthday gift, you have a great family and happy birthday. Bob


----------



## jpfabricator (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy birthday brother.
We need some feedback on how efective the fondant icing hammer is. 
I shouldent leave hammer marks on anything. 

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## Franko (Jun 14, 2015)

That is so cool. Happy Birthday, Paul!!


----------



## kvt (Jun 14, 2015)

Nice, Happy Birthday, Congrats on another year,  and a nice family that seems to really support your hobby.


----------



## brino (Jun 14, 2015)

Nothing to say but.....SWEET!
-brino


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 14, 2015)

great work, you're a lucky man!!!


----------



## Ed of all trades (Jun 14, 2015)

Looks like pure love, Happy Birthday


----------



## gspen60676@aol.com (Jun 14, 2015)

Digitallad said:


> Ok I think the wife will forgive for posting this ( seeing that she will never browse around this treads by accident)  but this is what I got for by Birth Day
> Though I had to share it!!!
> View attachment 105716
> 
> ...


Just brought a smile to my face.


----------



## brav65 (Jun 14, 2015)

I'm smiling too! Nice family. Of course we now need to see the new tools in action...


----------



## Silverbullet (Jun 14, 2015)

Very nice bet it taste great too. Wonder if dro will fit? Exact slices that way. Have a great day and many more.


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 14, 2015)

She did a great job in the detale. Shee is  keeper for shure.


----------



## brightonmike (Jun 18, 2015)

Wow what a cool birthday present.


----------



## FOMOGO (Jun 18, 2015)

That is very cool. Gifts from the heart are always the best. Happy B-Day. Mike


----------

